# Windows 7 stuck at preparing to configure windows



## alchdemon (Apr 19, 2007)

I have windows 7 professional 32 bit on a lenovo think pd 420s that i got brand new yesterday. yesterday, after installing some programs (evernote, dropbox, anki) and then downloading the windows updates i restarted. A "preparing to configure windows" screen popped up and i decided to go to sleep and let it work itself out. I woke up 4 hrs later to find out the screen was STILL at preparing to configure windows. 

I have searched the net and everyone tell me to do a system restore, but for some weird reason system restore was not active on my computer, so i cannot reset from an older time. 

Is there some way to do this without having to fully restart everything? I do not have a windows CD and for certain reasons I cannot re install windows.

Safe mode with network boots up perfectly fine. Im just wondering if there anyway to bypass this preparing to configure windows by somehow telling windows to just leave it be.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Turn on the computer and keep tapping the F8 key. Select Last Known Good Configuration and see if that boots you into Windows.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Seven has some new tools we can use here, what has happened is some updates are pending and they have become corrupt so you will not be able to proceed. Boot to a cmd prompt (safe mode with command prompt will do) at the prompt type:-


```
net stop wuauserv
```
 (press enter) this stops the update service

next run:-

```
dism.exe /image:C:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions
```
 (press enter)

Restart computer, should start OK.. you will have in event viewer, error code 0x800f0845

Go to cmd as admin and run:-


```
net start wuauserv
```
 (press enter) This starts windows update, download the updates again see how you go.


----------

